# Revell Classic BSG Colonial Viper Done!



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey all!

Just finished this Viper for a client! The kit is the 30th Anniversary reissue. The only modifications I did was added some maneuvering jets and lighting as per my client's request. 

Pics and videos in the link below. 
:wave:

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Classic BSG Viper/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice! You captured the used look of the series. The videos showing the lights, brought like to it. Your client is going to love it!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome! I love the lighting inside the cockpit! 
(5 Cylon kills, so Bojay is an ace right?)
Great Job!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice.Well done, but I couldn't find the maneuvering jets.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Impressive! The only thing is that it needs to be mounted to a lighted blue pylon in front of a bluescreen with John Dykstra standing next to it!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice job.

I'm currently working on the Base ship.

I thinned out the hull halves on a router table, so that all the launch ramps come to a point.
It also takes about a 1/2 inch out of the total draft of the model.
Makes it look A LOT more realistic.
Plus the new parts really go a long way as well.

I off-loaded all my previous BSG models at a recent hobby show so I could replace them with these better kits.

Again. Write to hobbico via their website and tell them that you want a NEW kit of the TOS Galactica.
Its the ONLY way your going to get it.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks to all! 

Yep, Bojay's an Ace. When I was applying the decals, I figured the way I modeled his ship, it doesn't look like its scene enough battles to get more than 5 kills. lol <-----Whups!! 

Yep, Bojay's an Ace. When I was applying the decals, I figured the way I modeled his ship, it doesn't look like it has seen enough battles to get more than 5 kills. lol <------That's better! :dude:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_BY YOUR COMMAND_, that's a really swell model! 

Great paint job and construction job! You've inspired me to work on my own model! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Perfesser! I really appreciate it!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

F91 said:


> Nice.Well done, but I couldn't find the maneuvering jets.


Thanks F91!

Here's a pic showing some of them. 

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/Classic BSG Viper/v14.jpg


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thanks Perfesser! I really appreciate it!


_You honor us with your presence! _:thumbsup:

I did mean to also state what a great job I think you did on the weathering of the model. The jets look great, too!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

The Honor is mine Perfesser!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Kyp Durron (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmmm...that model looks kinda familiar...  

Just so you guys know, I'm the client that this model was built for. I happened on this thread while web surfing (Google) to see if anyone else has built the 30th Anniversary Edition and happened to come across this thread and just had to stop in, lol!

He might specialize in Trek models, but it's obvious that he's quite capable of building anything else as well. 



-Kyp


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I'm currently working on the Base ship.
> 
> ...


Hobbico? I'm coming up with an RC website at that address.  Link?


Are you trying to tell me the Revell Galactica I destroyed the decals on because of playing with it like a submarine in the pool during the summer of '79 _*ISN'T*_ a perfect replica of the studio model?!? 


Oh, well. 

I still have her and love 'er nonetheless...

Anybody know where I can get some replacement decals?

I promise I won't play with her in the pool again... until summer...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay, fantastic work Trekmodeler!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

Kyp, Great of you to join!! Welcome aboard. I hope you enjoy the model when it arrives.


----------



## Kyp Durron (Mar 26, 2008)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Kyp, Great of you to join!! Welcome aboard.


When I saw the thread, I just had to pop in and tell everyone that I'm gonna be the proud owner of that model.  



The Trekmodeler said:


> I hope you enjoy the model when it arrives.


Oh I have no doubt that I'll enjoy it, it's just waiting for it to get there that's gonna be the hard part. :woohoo:



-Kyp


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

chuck, hobbico bought tower hobbies(both huge r/c suppliers) and revelogram. they own the molds to BSG stuff as of now, thats why Tepes said hobbico.


----------



## Kyp Durron (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got the model in today, and the pictures really don't do this thing justice! It's actually a shade or two darker than the pics made it look and I think they totally nailed the color and shade! I hope they remember the paint mixtures they did, because I already know that I'm gonna have them build another one with a different pilot name to go with this one.

The next model I'm planning on having them build for me will be Bandai's 1/700 Space Battleship Yamato (The regular version, not the cut-away one) but that will be a couple months down the road.

Star Trek models may be their main thing, but these guys can do just about any model you ask them to and I would recommend them to anyone.


-Kyp


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW! That certainly is Kind of you Kyp! Thank You very much. My team and I certainly enjoyed working for you.:thumbsup:


----------

